# Possum and Sweet Taters



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Was reading my Orange Judd Cook Book 1914 edition for some Thanksgiving recipes and came acoss this one and thought some may get a kick out of it.



Possum and Sweet Taters

Pour a large ketleful of hot water in a convienient vessel,
add a small shovel of ashes, and then put the possum in
this, but do not have the water as hot as for scalding chickens.
Turn the possum around until the fur is loosened, and you
will have no trouble in skinning him perfectly clean. Remove
head, feet and entrails, wash thoroughly in cold water, salt in
and outside and let hang over night. In the morning wash
again and put in a baking pan with a little water. Cover
closely with another pan, and put it over the fire. When
tender remove the top pan and put he possum in the oven to
brown. Dust with black pepper and baste with lard. While
it is baking, peel sweet potatoes, cut them in thick slices, and put
them in a skillet over the fire with salt and a little water and
lard. Cover, and let steam until tender. By that time the
possum will be nicely brown. Turn the prepared potatoes
over him, return to the oven, and when nicely brown, put
the possum on a platter, arrange the sweet potatoes around him,
and serve.

The Orange Judd Cook Book 1914 edition


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

printed this out...

... I'm pretty certain my personal SHTF 'moment' will be when I search my archives for THIS recipe!   






:lolsmash:


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Love that movie!

"MEATS BACK ON THE MENU BOYS"... as Merry and Pippen slink away into Fangorn Forest. 


Possum for dinner? I sure hope I can do a little better than that.


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

I LOVE baked **** and sweet taters. Don't care for posum. Just a thought process though. I get hungry enough I'll eat just about anything....:sssh:

Jimmy


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Possum for dinner*



Jimmy24 said:


> I LOVE baked **** and sweet taters. Don't care for posum. Just a thought process though. I get hungry enough I'll eat just about anything....:sssh:
> 
> Jimmy


Jimmy, your folks may have fed you possum when you were a kid and you didn't even know it. They probably told you it was a Lobster ! :sssh:


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Jimmy24 said:


> I LOVE baked **** and sweet taters. Don't care for posum. Just a thought process though. I get hungry enough I'll eat just about anything....:sssh:
> 
> Jimmy


Have eaten ****, was pretty good(especially when ur hungry). My brother would go camping as kids and would take a can of crisco and bag of cornmeal, when there was no fish, quite a few things wound up on the menu(not possum or skunk).


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

I think Samuel L. Jackson said it best:






I can tell you that sewer (muskrat) rat definitely does NOT taste like pumpkin pie... but it will still go in the pot


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

BillM said:


> Jimmy, your folks may have fed you possum when you were a kid and you didn't even know it. They probably told you it was a Lobster ! :sssh:


Nope. Parents didnt roll that way. Plus we didn't even know what lobster was back in the '50s in El Paso, TX.....

I didn't try **** untill I was about 25 yrs old or so.

Jimmy


----------

